# Suggestions for mixing



## M.Adhir (22/4/20)

Greetings fellow locked down earthlings
So the day has just about arrived. The missus is about to run out of commercial juice and i need to attempt some DIY to keep her nic dosage in check.

Looking for some suggestions on what to make - she prefers a fruity cool/ fruity ice.

*ps-* i've tried a few online sites and haven't come up with much in terms of "what can i make with what i have", and am hence looking for suggestions or ideas.

In terms of amount of concentrates, i have between 5 and 10ml of each.


PG +/- 200ml
VG 1 litre
Nic 36mg +/- 100ml
CB ice ws-23

(FW) (Hazelnut)
10% Menthol (FW)
79 Sweet Cream (FW)
Apple (75/25 TFA/LA)
Apple (Tart Green Apple) (TPA)
Bavarian Cream (FW)
Black Cherry (FW)
Black Licorice (FW)
Bourbon (TPA)
Butter Cream (Cap)
Butter Pecan (FW)
Cactus (Kaktus) (Inawera)
Candy/Jammy Wizard (FA)
Cherries (Inawera)
Cigarillo (TPA)
Citric Acid
French Vanilla (Cap)
GF Passionfruit
Lemonade (FW)
Marshmallow
Peppermint V2 (TPA)
Polar Blast (FA)
Raspberry (Inawera)
RY4 Double (TPA)
Soda Base (Real Flavors)
Strawberry (TFA/TPA)
Strawberry ripe (TFA/TPA)
Super Sweet (Cap)
Sweet Cream (Cap)
Two Apples (Inawera)
Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap)
Watermelon (TPA)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (22/4/20)

Hey bud I have a recipe for the candied melon and strawberry with kiwi and some menthol, really nice Flavour, ill post it for you, I got the kiwi and extreme ice for you if u need

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

https://www.99juices.com/recipes/tag/lemonade/
I normally do my own concoctions ,but I hope you can get some of this to work for you. Just add menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

34-2ml
8-0.5ml
9-0.5ml
30-1ml
31-1ml
23-2ml
16-1ml
0.5 menthol
0.5 coolant
For 100ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (22/4/20)

Resistance said:


> 34-2ml
> 8-0.5ml
> 9-0.5ml
> 30-1ml
> ...



An apple strawberry lemonade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (22/4/20)

@M.Adhir don't see many FLV concentrates in your list but the FLV recipe might be nice to keep for the future. And then the DIY Primer just as a nice read before getting started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (22/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> An apple strawberry lemonade



"Strapple"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (22/4/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/tag/lemonade/
> I normally do my own concoctions ,but I hope you can get some of this to work for you. Just add menthol


@Resistance thanks bud. Loving lemonade lately as well. And DIY might be the way for the foreseeable future. Does anyone if there is a clone of the Squeeze juice?




@M.Adhir don't mean to hi-jack your thread in any way bud. Hopefully you see value in my question as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (22/4/20)

I see that you've got all three the concentrates to make this simple, but highly rated on ATF, recipe @M.Adhir . If you want to make it cool or slightly icy, you could simply add 0.5 to 1 % of WS-23 or FA Polar Blast (I quite like a mixture of the two at a 1:1 ratio, even when recipes call for WS-23 or Koolada)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/26427#forbidden_fruit_cherry_raspberry_apple_by_ckemist

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Lingogrey (22/4/20)

@M.Adhir - It obviously won't be as the original mixer intended, but you could probably make a simplified version of this recipe by just upping the FW Lemonade to 6 % or 6.5 % (to compensate for the 'missing' FA Lemon Sicily and LA Lemonade). Alternatively, you could always up the FW Lemonade to 5 % or 6 % and add a percent or so of RF Soda Base (I've never heard of this concentrate, but just read the flavor review on Reddit. It seems interesting, and promising in this application). 

This recipe has 1.67% Cap Super Sweet. I forgot to mention in my previous comment - If your wife is used to commercial juices, it might be a good idea to consider adding 0.5 - 1 % Super Sweet to that recipe as well. (and obviously with this recipe below, you could also add coolants if you so wish) 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/72215#5_star_watermelon_lemonade_by_cloudymotherchucker

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> An apple strawberry lemonade


Add sweetener if you need to. I don't mix sweetener in DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

@Ruwaid . Not sure if this will work for you.
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2106401/Blackcurrant Lemonade Fantasy
Or try the above and replace the strawberry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

